# My new SuperSix



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm a lurker who is making his first post, so be gentle.

I retired my beloved CAAD7 Cannondale for a new SuperSix last week. It may be the first SuperSix sold in California; bought it from Helen's Cycles in Manhattan Beach. [The wheel set is Mavic Ksyrium ES, not the SL listed on the Cannondale website.]

At first, the bike felt "funny" despite the fact that it's the same frame geometry as my CAAD7...turns out the stock handlebars are much wider than the ones that came with my old bike. The new bike has a softer ride than the Aluminum frame C'dale, but is just as responsive and quick. I'm very happy with my new toy.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

That is one beautiful bike.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks good, but if you flip the stem and loose the spacers, it will look great.

The crank is sweet.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

That is a really sweet bike.

But, on the stem and spacers -- look, if that's the right riding position for him, he shouldn't muck it up and hurt his back just for the sake of appearances. That said, of course, there's a reason they make bikes like the Synapse... On that note, get bars that fit you right, too.

The new bikes like this look amusingly front-heavy, with their massive headtubes and tiny tiny seatstays. I think it gives them kind of a musclecar look, very nice. On that note, as I look at the bike more, I do think the combination of high bars and rotated-up bars, silver tape, and big ol' shimano levers reduces that effect a bit, aesthetically-like.


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

jlyle said:


> I'm a lurker who is making his first post, so be gentle.
> 
> I retired my beloved CAAD7 Cannondale for a new SuperSix last week. It may be the first SuperSix sold in California; bought it from Helen's Cycles in Manhattan Beach. [The wheel set is Mavic Ksyrium ES, not the SL listed on the Cannondale website.]
> 
> At first, the bike felt "funny" despite the fact that it's the same frame geometry as my CAAD7...turns out the stock handlebars are much wider than the ones that came with my old bike. The new bike has a softer ride than the Aluminum frame C'dale, but is just as responsive and quick. I'm very happy with my new toy.


Oh you lucky bastard >.< Enjoy your new sweet ride


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Like yours, I would likely have my stem in the upward position as well. What does look odd though, is the positon of the bar. It looks like it may need to be rotated forward a bit. Maybe this would make it feel better.

That said, no one knows the bike fit better than the rider.

Oh, BTW, your bike rocks.


----------



## SLW (Jun 26, 2007)

Incredible bike. If you don't mind saying, what did you pay for it? This is the same bike I am looking to order but I am waiting for the rest of the 2008 line-up to come out because I want this bike but with the SRM crank. Not sure if they are going to offer it except in the team model. 

I think you get a lot of "bang for your buck" from Cannondale except when it comes to the team models. Do they charge extra just because it is the team model? 

Are you planning to post any more pics? I like the silver decals but have had a hard time finding good close-ups of this particular frames. Not many Cannondale dealers I can go visit here in Iraq!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Someone on Ebay had some really good close up photos of the Super Six with silver decals. You might want to do a search for completed auctions. I'm sure you'll find. He had some of the best close up photos that I have seen yet.

chl


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Do you have the new Fizik K1 seat?


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

s2ktaxi said:


> Do you have the new Fizik K1 seat?


I wish I did. No, it's the Fizik Arione (no K1).


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Decals:


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

awww. you got the one with the cannondale logo on the head tube? I like the superman supersix logo on the front better, but sweet ride,


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

That's the color style I like the best. Would look great hanging next to my systemsix in the black and natural. 
Anyone know when the supersix might be sold as a frameset only?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm sure you can get just the frame.


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

Not yet. I just got a System six frameset, and even though I like the System six better and was set on getting one, I inquired about the super six and it's not being sold as a frameset yet.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm sure they're still filling complete bike orders, but you can order one and get in line now, I'd suppose.

To the OP: did they downgrade the cranks in order to upgrade the wheels for you? To my knowledge both the SuperSix models currently available come with the Hollowgram SL cranks, which are a little lighter than the ones you have.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

*jlyle* could you give us a ride comparison between your old CAAD 7 and your new SuperSix?


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

MaestroXC said:


> To the OP: did they downgrade the cranks in order to upgrade the wheels for you? To my knowledge both the SuperSix models currently available come with the Hollowgram SL cranks, which are a little lighter than the ones you have.


The bike came with the ES wheels and the crank shown in the images. The Cannondale website list of components did not match the bike I got in that respect. It may be that the website information is out of date.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

stwok said:


> *jlyle* could you give us a ride comparison between your old CAAD 7 and your new SuperSix?


The new SuperSix is a softer ride than my CAAD7, but is still stiff and responsive. It climbs like a scalded cat, but so did my CAAD7. The SS ifeels much more stable on a rapid descent. Overall, I'm very happy with my new bike. The harshness of the all aluminum CAAD7 was something I put up with in exchange for rigidity; the new bike gives me a more comfortable ride without sacrificing response.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

jlyle:

It looks like your bike has very little drop between the seat height and handlebar height.

Is your stem setup stock or did you tweak something?

I am considering a System 6 and hope that the stock set up gives me some flexibility in stem height, such as coming out of the box a bit high or a flipable stem. I would like to start a little higher than average and drop the stem as I get in better shape.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

robertburns3 said:


> jlyle:
> 
> It looks like your bike has very little drop between the seat height and handlebar height.
> 
> ...


The stem is flipped; I have short arms! The headset has several spacers that can be removed to lower the bars.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

jlyle said:


> The new SuperSix is a softer ride than my CAAD7, but is still stiff and responsive. It climbs like a scalded cat, but so did my CAAD7. The SS ifeels much more stable on a rapid descent. Overall, I'm very happy with my new bike. The harshness of the all aluminum CAAD7 was something I put up with in exchange for rigidity; the new bike gives me a more comfortable ride without sacrificing response.


I weigh 235 lbs. I had similar thoughts when I road the bike. Until I took it over a brick street and it did not perform well. My Six13 and System Six (a loaner) both gave a better more stable ride. So I'm curious how much do you weigh?


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

stwok said:


> I weigh 235 lbs. I had similar thoughts when I road the bike. Until I took it over a brick street and it did not perform well. My Six13 and System Six (a loaner) both gave a better more stable ride. So I'm curious how much do you weigh?


140 lbs - dripping wet.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Well saw the Super Six today and almost pulled out my credit. The bike looks much better in person and the price is more reasonable than I thought. the LBS had the Dura Ace version for 5400. I am not going to trade my System 6 but I might sellmy Synapse to get a Dura Ace version.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

jlyle said:


> The stem is flipped; I have short arms! The headset has several spacers that can be removed to lower the bars.


The stem is flipped and it's a stock stem? Is this different than 2007 stock system 6 stems that everyone tells me you cannot flip?

Maybe I shouldn't care. I have really long arms. Custom dress shirt long.

Sorry for the repetitive questions.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

robertburns3 said:


> The stem is flipped and it's a stock stem? Is this different than 2007 stock system 6 stems that everyone tells me you cannot flip?
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't care. I have really long arms. Custom dress shirt long.
> 
> Sorry for the repetitive questions.


On the Super Six the stem is a stock FSA OS-115 and it can be flipped. And from the way things sound, in 2008 the System Six will come with a non-Cannondale stem. Question is .....when is the model year change over??? 

My new System Six frame should be in sometime after the fisrt week of September, I' will post pictures at that time. The top portion of the System Six steerer is 11/8 inch which is standard and any stem can used as long as it is 11/8 ! ( Older bikes have a 1 inch steerer)


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My guess is since FSA is the sponsor for the team and that is why all 2008 model will have FSA stem rather than Controltech carbon stem.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

stwok said:


> On the Super Six the stem is a stock FSA OS-115 and it can be flipped. And from the way things sound, in 2008 the System Six will come with a non-Cannondale stem. Question is .....when is the model year change over???


That's good news. I was hoping the stem could be flipped. 

From what I understand, the changeover is currently in progress. That said, only one out of three shops I have called would tell me what was available in 2008 models. The rest either did not know, or chose to be quiet about it to get rid of their 2007 models.


----------

